# Help With Quarter Horse Pedigree- Research



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

IMO breeding only matters in the first 4 generations. Beyond that it's too far back to count - unless it's heavily line bred that is.


----------



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

Bye Bye Blue Isis Quarter Horse The Sire
Pure Diamond Chance Quarter Horse The Dam

On both sides they have some foundation- Leo, Poco Bueno, King, Doc Bar. But they're pretty far back and I am not sure how far back you can "count" the breeding towards potential. Does anyone see anything as far as what this colt may have potential for?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Kamiller1991 said:


> Bye Bye Blue Isis Quarter Horse The Sire
> Pure Diamond Chance Quarter Horse The Dam
> 
> On both sides they have some foundation- Leo, Poco Bueno, King, Doc Bar. But they're pretty far back and I am not sure how far back you can "count" the breeding towards potential. Does anyone see anything as far as what this colt may have potential for?


Nothing there to write home about.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Nothing there to write home about.


I disagree a bit. There are a couple of nice accomplishments within the closer generations. 

To answer the question, I see some speed influences in there with Jet Deck. There are some cutting lines as well. Time will tell what the foal's potential will be. 

Also! Welcome to the forum, and I'd love to see the foal. =D


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

In what he's capable of, I'd say it mostly depends on his conformation and what he likes to do the most in or out of the ring... I mean, no heart, no horse. But looking at the pedigree he'd probably be alright at rodeo/speed events. And I'd look more into the Mito line. Because what I know is Mito Commander passes on a trot/walk in which the horses flick their feet outward (to the side), and I'm not sure if that's good or bad. Does he do that?


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Got a lot of cow bred horses in there. There dam's lineage is more recognizable than the sire's.


----------



## Suzuki650 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kamiller...I am also buying a filly from this breeder in Iowa. The sire is Bye Bye Blue Isis as well. I live in Maine, too. Are you still buying a colt? Because there are only 3 sold in Maine, and I know the 3 people who bought them.....Bye the way...most Quarter horses have many of the sires that you mentioned on their pedigree several generations back. They are all linked!


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My bet is he will be one helluva cow horse. I like all those lines solid foundation.My dream horse would be a son or daughter out of Peppy San Badger I love that horse all the greats came from him he's amazing doesnt get near the credit he deserves


----------

